# Trying to remember book title...



## LilyG (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi all,

I can't for the life of me find a book I heard recommended, some months back on a podcast, by a reformed author on the good duty of Christians to bear children. If I remember right it was fairly new, and by a fairly well known guy.


----------



## Andrew35 (Oct 2, 2020)

Do you remember the podcast? I'd be interested as well.

Relatedly, have any of you noticed how low profile awareness has been of our coming population bomb (since 2008)? I follow the higher education world, and educational institutions have been aware of this for some time, and the danger it poses to their continued existence (covid has simply precipitated what many of them were seeing as inevitable).

Yet it seems almost nobody has been talking about it in the broader public! So weird...


----------



## LilyG (Oct 2, 2020)

Andrew35 said:


> Do you remember the podcast? I'd be interested as well.




I don't remember! It may have been in an introduction to a interview via YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Oct 2, 2020)

Andrew35 said:


> Relatedly, have any of you noticed how low profile awareness has been of our coming population bomb (since 2008)? I follow the higher education world, and educational institutions have been aware of this for some time, and the danger it poses to their continued existence (covid has simply precipitated what many of them were seeing as inevitable).
> 
> Yet it seems almost nobody has been talking about it in the broader public! So weird...


Oops! That should be "_de_population bomb."


----------



## Jack K (Oct 2, 2020)

Might it have been a blog post, not a book? Kevin DeYoung's blog post a few months back got a fair amount of attention. In that post, he also quotes from a book.


----------



## LilyG (Oct 3, 2020)

Jack K said:


> Might it have been a blog post, not a book? Kevin DeYoung's blog post a few months back got a fair amount of attention. In that post, he also quotes from a book.



It wasn't that, but thanks for the read.


----------



## Username3000 (Oct 3, 2020)

Maybe:

https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...Jesus-the-lord-of-our-family-size-hekman.html
Recommendd by Joel Beeke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 3, 2020)

We published a book on this topic some months ago titled _Sweeter By the Dozen._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LilyG (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks, guys! I'll check them both out!

Edit: Oh, it's the same book.  thank you. That looks like it will be very helpful.


----------

